# Bobcat 630



## chuckcnm (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking for some help with a flywheel alternator on my bobcat 630. Looking for some cheap replacement parts (YJ60 AND YJ58) or an aftermarket replacement idea. Has a Wisconsin VH4D

Thank all.


----------

